# Shaker candle stand



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I am building a shaker candle stand for my sister for Christmas. I decided to make a mini mock up to see if the dimensions work. It is made from Cherry, the candle stick is mahagony and the candle is yellow heart.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's pretty neat. Are both of these the same piece?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are both the same I just didn't spend the time to color correct them to the same thing.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
That is really cool. I was thinking as I looked at the first pic I was going to email back and ask you how tall the piece was, until I scrolled down and saw the penny. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a mini hand mirror I made to go along with the mini table. It is made from Tulip wood. I've always wanted to make one of these but couldn't find the glass. A friend suggested Chrome tape used for car repair. He gave me a section. I made a custom metal punch to cut it out. It worked perfectly as you can tell by the photo.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that is very impressive work! Nicely done.

John


----------



## FunTimeYoHap (Dec 17, 2009)

When you build the full scale piece, how are you going to attach the legs to the post? I've been thinking about making the candle stand in Norm Abrham's New Yankee Workshop for some time now, but I'd like to know what your planning. Do you know if the antique pieces have sliding dovetails or regular tenons?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've always done mine with sliding dovetails. That's the only way I've seen it done so I don't know if others do it differently. I cut the dovetail slots Sunday and will but the dovetails on the legs tonight. I'm having to undercut the outer portion because of the size and shape of the legs vs the column. I usually cut the dovetail slots and then route a flat on the column but in this case the column had a defect in it and I had to make it smaller. The legs were thicker than I usually use also. This combination meant the flat areas would not look right. I'll post photos when it's done.


----------

